# Police Positive



## loveyourmudder (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey all I'm new here and looking for some info, I have a Police Positive in 38 S&W, best I can tell made about 1920. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/769929661/ 
Somewhere in its life someone added a set of grips, I have been told they are Jay Scott, and the nickel finish. The finish is not factory and has not aged well or done well , for example all of the external markings and logos were filled, the only ID left on the gun is the serial number on the cylinder swing out, also it has some peeling/wear on the right side of the gun and cylinder. The Gun works good though, used it to kill a goat last year, but its defiently a shooter and not a collector. I am considering selling this gun and would like to know what you all beleive a fair price to be, don't want o rip anyone off, but don't want to give it away either. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I would venture a guess of $325~$400 in the condition you describe. The Colt Police Positive is not so desirable as the later Police Positive Special.

I would ask $400 (or a "bargain" price of $395) and be willing to go down to the $325 level. If someone is willing to pay you top price, I don't feel it would be a "rip-off." The price is purely arbitrary. If you want a certain figure for a gun, and someone is willing to pay that figure, its not a "rip-off." 


Bob Wright


----------



## loveyourmudder (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help I've had a few lookers, I've been asking $300 but would take less, just wanted to know if I was in the right range Thanks Alot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Frist off welcome to the forum. What Mr Bob says is ture. The last thing I look at is the price of a gun. If you have it out there at $300 hang with it or keep the gun. Any Colt that is still shootable is worth that. If it don't sell now it will in the near future. Good luck.


----------



## loveyourmudder (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks again I figured the gun was worth it but wanted to run it by people who knew, this is my first colt pistol. THanks


----------

